# bootmanager bootet nur linux



## wo0zy (10. Februar 2003)

hi, ich hab da mal ein problem, undzwar habe ich am wochenende auch meiner platte linux installiert(suse 8.0). auf der platte war vorher schon ein winxp drauf. die installation lief ohne probleme. doch als ich dann irgendwann mal wieder in windows arbeiten wollte wurde ich böse überrascht. der bootmanager boot mir zwar an windows zu booten, doch es bootete nix. es kam nur ungültiges betriebssystem.
ich war darüber nich sehr erfreut. naja das windows war erst einen tag alt, und da dachte ich installier ichs nochmal und dann müsste es ja gehen. ging es auch, doch nach der installation hatte ich keinen bootmanager mehr um linux zu starten. ich dachte mir dann installier ich doch einfach einen. ich lud mir xfdisk aus dem inet runter und packte es auf eine startdiskette, installierte es und freute mich das ich es geschafft hatte. ich probierte zuerst linux zu starten und es ging ohne probleme. doch als ich auf windows ging wiederfuhr mir das gleich wie vor der neuinstallation.
und bevor ich jetzt nochmal windows neu installiere würde ich gerne wissen ob man da was machen kann.
ich hoffe ich biun hier im forum sicher, ich wusste nich ob win oder linux is ja irgendwie beides!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg mathias


----------



## melmager (10. Februar 2003)

wie sehen deine partitionen aus ?
und deine lilo.config?

also windoof braucht auf jedenfalle eine primäre partition und die sollte am besten auch vor linux sitzen dann sollte es eigendlich funzen

allerdings habe ich noch keine praktische erfahrung mit xp das BS ist an mir vorbeigegangen


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2003)

Freu dich doch 
Nein, ma im ernst, das Problem hatte ich auch, also besteht es auch unter 2k!


----------



## melmager (11. Februar 2003)

da isser der fehler 

http://sdb.suse.de/sdb/de/html/fhassel_windows_not_booting.html


----------

